# Gai vs Hashirama



## Corax (Nov 29, 2014)

Location:  4-th war great battlefield.

Distance: 30 metres

Mindset: IC

Knowledge: manga for both .

Restrictions: none. Gai wont hesitate to use 8-th gates. Hashirma wont hesitate to use SM. Gai will try to use gates as fast as possible (at least 7),as he knows that he is against  famous kage.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 29, 2014)

Hashirama wins 
Budda> night gai
hashirama also can regen while gai cannot 
Hashirama takes this


----------



## Hachibi (Nov 29, 2014)

If Gai goes Eight  Gate fast enough he shitstomp Hashi.
If he doesn't he get stomped.


----------



## CaptainCommanderRenji (Nov 29, 2014)

Whatever Gai does, he always ends up dead in each scenario. With the 8th he can take Hashirama with him though.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 29, 2014)

Hashirama is pressured by 7th Gate Gai but then manages to circumvent CQC and hold him and corner him; then Gai has to open the 8th Gate, and murderblitzstomps Hashirama.


----------



## ARGUS (Nov 29, 2014)

Hashirama wrecks any guy below 8th gate 
Whereas 8th gate guy wrecks hashirama 



Icegaze said:


> Hashirama wins
> Budda> night gai
> hashirama also can regen while gai cannot
> Hashirama takes this



Nope 
SS means jack shit when guy can just jump up and blow hashiramas head off with EE or night moth
And no way in hell is hashirama regenerating before guy finishes him when night moth nearly killed a supposedly immortal JJ madara


----------



## Corax (Nov 29, 2014)

Icegaze said:


> Hashirama wins
> Budda> night gai
> hashirama also can regen while gai cannot
> Hashirama takes this


Well statue gives 0 protection. Cant Gai just climb on it and kill Hashirama on top?Also I doubt that Hashirama can survive and regenerate that wounds that Madara received. Though Hashirama can kill Gai before Night Guy.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 29, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Hashirama is pressured by 7th Gate Gai but then manages to circumvent CQC and hold him and corner him; then Gai has to open the 8th Gate, and murderblitzstomps Hashirama.



Pretty much this.

Ultimately Gai will be the last man standing and last i checked this is the definition of win here in the battledome. Who cares that the 8th gate means death. The story will not continue in the battledome as in the manga.


----------



## Corax (Nov 29, 2014)

After Night Guy Gai immediately falls to the ground and crumbles into ash. So more like a draw for me,but for the sake of the argument lets say here that he "wins" in this case.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 29, 2014)

Flower tree world GG
Buddha GG
Gai isn't climbing on it at all . The thing dwarfs every other single creature but Juubi in size 
Gai would be swatted before he got that high 
Also hashirama can heal from any of gai attack 
He has regen superior to tsunade then imagine that with sage chakra 
He can consistently heal forever 
Gai looses


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 29, 2014)

Either Gai goes all out at the start, or Hashirama smashes him. And even then, I think Hashirama could easily get an attack off before he can fully go all the way with his gates.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hashirama dies a horrible death, he isn't tracking someone who was pin balling jj madara.



Hashiramas  only chance at victory is flower world tree but even then a at should blow that shyt up.




Gai is god tier Hashirama is simply out matched




Gai most certainly can climb  ss with his space bending speed that shyt would be a simple feat for him and even if you feel he can't he can just fly by kicking the air  and still swat Hashirama down like a fly


----------



## Corax (Nov 29, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Either Gai goes all out at the start, or Hashirama smashes him. And even then, I think Hashirama could easily get an attack off before he can fully go all the way with his gates.


Well I think you have a point here. Forgot about this please watch, short please watch, short . Gai cant casually activate Nigh Guy and progress in gates (even night elephant) .


----------



## Patrick (Nov 29, 2014)

8th Gate would put Gai on Hashi's level, but Hashirama would outlast him.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Nov 29, 2014)

Corax said:


> Well I think you have a point here. Forgot about this please watch, short please watch, short . Gai cant casually activate Nigh Guy and progress in gates (even night elephant) .



I disagree as Gai put madara meters in the earth before he  paused, we don't even know if Hashirama would survive that attack


----------



## Corax (Nov 29, 2014)

Why he cant?Jiraiya survived similar in SM. please watch, short please watch, short please watch, short


----------



## Corax (Nov 29, 2014)

Why we cant compare?Jiraiya put a  hole  of  the same size  in concrete and emerged unscratched. Well the all have seen that all 5 connected (including direct hit) and Madara not only survived ,but looked pretty ok please watch, short . Just 1 hit of 5 wont end this fight for sure.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Nov 29, 2014)

Corax said:


> Why we cant compare?Jiraiya put a  hole  of  the same size  in concrete and emerged unscratched. Well the all have seen that all 5 connected (including direct hit) and Madara not only survived ,but looked pretty ok please watch, short . Just 1 hit of 5 wont end this fight for sure.



For 1 unlike Jiraiya, Gai and madara was high up in the air, Jiraiya was already next to the wall.


For 2 both you and I know which attack is stronger.

For 3. Gai hole still looked deeper.


Madara appeared to be messed up, he has regeneration and he still looked far from fine



Hashirama cannot stop Gai's attacks from directly connecting, Hashirama is not as durable as madara.



We can't say Hashirama will survive, because jj madara survived that makes no sense.


----------



## LostSelf (Nov 29, 2014)

Corax said:


> After Night Guy Gai immediately falls to the ground and crumbles into ash. So more like a draw for me,but for the sake of the argument lets say here that he "wins" in this case.



Gai doesn't need Night Gai to kill Hashirama. Juudara had to prevent being hit directly (by Gai's fist) at all cost. Gai would likely cr?ate holes in Hashirama's body even with the single blasts of his attacks or would outright kill him outspacing any regen he might have.

Night Gai is not needed.


----------



## Corax (Nov 29, 2014)

> Hashirama cannot stop Gai's attacks from directly connecting, Hashirama is not as durable as madara.


Any showings of Madara s durability?For as I know he was cut in half by B-rank raiton blade....Same blade that failed to wound A.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Nov 29, 2014)

Corax said:


> Any showings of Madara s durability?For as I know he was cut in half by B-rank raiton blade....







Ridikuo sasuke using a st ninjutsu is b rank, seriously?



Madara had all of hashirama's healing powers and then he received access to Ridikuo powers are we seriously going to act like madara is not more durable?

Tanking hits from 8 gate Gai is above anything Hashirama has ever displayed durability wise.


----------



## Corax (Nov 29, 2014)

LostSelf said:


> Gai doesn't need Night Gai to kill Hashirama. Juudara had to prevent being hit directly (by Gai's fist) at all cost. Gai would likely cr?ate holes in Hashirama's body even with the single blasts of his attacks or would outright kill him outspacing any regen he might have.
> 
> Night Gai is not needed.


Attack that failed to wound someone with questionable durability (I want even to say with below average durability,as B-rank jutsu damaged him).


----------



## Corax (Nov 29, 2014)

Bkprince33 said:


> Ridikuo sasuke using a st ninjutsu is b rank, seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Healing power doesn't equal durability. And yes Sasuke s jutsu is still B-rank as a jutsu. ST is a supplementary jutsu, he used raiton-katana to attack Madara (and it sliced him effortlessly).


----------



## IchLiebe (Nov 29, 2014)

Rank is only how hard it is to learn. Not how strong it is.


----------



## Dominus (Nov 29, 2014)

The fight entirely depends on whether Gai will manage to use the Gate of Death.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Nov 29, 2014)

Corax said:


> He don't need to be more durable that Madara to survive the 1st hit. After all 1st hit  did less collateral damage than Hirudora (that even Kisame can survive). Both of them are just strong strikes that produce air pressure waves. So it is logical that single Hirudora strike>single Elephant strike (not combo of course).



Maybe I didn't make my self clear enough if that was the case I apologize.


Hashirama dies from multiple evening elephant hits as he can't defend himself or even see Gai to stop the combo.


----------



## Corax (Nov 29, 2014)

Bkprince33 said:


> Maybe I didn't make my self clear enough if that was the case I apologize.
> 
> 
> Hashirama dies from multiple evening elephant hits as he can't defend himself or even see Gai to stop the combo.


May be,but Gai cant progress in combo easily . He suffers terrible pain after the first hit Link removed ,and needs some time to recover. During this time he is vulnerable. As for Hashirama cant protect himself?I doubt he has a jutsu that saved him from bijudama.


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 29, 2014)

Lol big fat hashi dies


----------



## Trojan (Nov 29, 2014)

It's a tie. 

Gai is not beating Hashirama with 7 Gates, and if he wants to kill Hashirama he will need to use the 8th Gate. However, he will die as well. 

That or, Hashirama destroys him. If Gai was foolish enough to use the 7th Gate, and failed, then he will get killed right away because he will be really open for anything, and there is no one here to save him.


----------



## SSMG (Nov 29, 2014)

Guy kills him with the EE combo he used to completely blitz juubidara with.

Also corax you can't compare the hole jiraiya was put into and the hole Madara was put into. Jiraiya was put a fee meters in rock/concrete whereas guy sent Madara a few hundred meters at minimum through rock. There not even close to the same feat.


----------



## Corax (Nov 29, 2014)

You cant say how deep is that hole,as Jiraiya walks in the dark and it is impossible to see tunnels end. Anyway he was completely unscratched by this attack. It is kinda obvious,that much much more stronger attack is needed to damage SM Jiraiya. And judging by EE 1st strike effects it isn't that much more powerful.


----------



## SSMG (Nov 29, 2014)

We can see how deep the hole against jiraiya was because we can see how far theboss summon remained outside of said hole. The creatures head the only thing inside the hole so its at most a little bigger than the bulls head. The bull head should be about ten to twenty meters length.

Guy sent Madara so far down into the dirt that the sun which was directly overhead of said hole... Could not shine light into the bottom of it, since it was near pitch black at the bottom of it. This indicates it is atleast a few miles deep. 

This puts guys punch hundreds of times more powerful than what sm jiraiya tanked.. So again they are not comparable.


----------



## Amol (Nov 29, 2014)

Untill 7th gate Hashirama stomps Gai.
After 8th gate Gai stomps Hashirama .
Though technically Gai dies in any situation.


----------



## SSMG (Nov 29, 2014)

Amol said:


> Untill 7th gate Hashirama stomps Gai.
> After 8th gate Gai stomps Hashirama .
> Though technically Gai dies in any situation.



If Guy kills Hashirama before eighth gate kills Guy, Guy wins the vs match. The match ends as soon as one side is victorious.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Nov 29, 2014)

Gai's attacks blasted off a significant part of Madara's torso, and Madara said that Gai would have killed him if he hadn't been an Edo.  Regen isn't going to compensate for that, so I think Gai would be able to defeat Hashi if he went full Eight Gates.


----------



## Dominus (Nov 29, 2014)

Daenerys Stormborn said:


> Madara said that Gai would have killed him if he hadn't been an Edo



? **


----------



## Corax (Nov 29, 2014)

SSMG said:


> We can see how deep the hole against jiraiya was because we can see how far theboss summon remained outside of said hole. The creatures head the only thing inside the hole so its at most a little bigger than the bulls head. The bull head should be about ten to twenty meters length.
> 
> Guy sent Madara so far down into the dirt that the sun which was directly overhead of said hole... Could not shine light into the bottom of it, since it was near pitch black at the bottom of it. This indicates it is atleast a few miles deep.
> 
> This puts guys punch hundreds of times more powerful than what sm jiraiya tanked.. So again they are not comparable.


Miles?You can see Gai on that picture Link removed . Also hole is at most 15 m wide Link removed . Judging by both pictures it might be 100 or so m deep,but obviously not miles. And they fought at night....


----------



## Trojan (Nov 29, 2014)

I always laugh at those fanfictional numbers people put out of no where. :rofl 
just like with Hashirama's Buddha and its range that turned out to be only reach 10m maximum. 

Heck, even the distance Gaara had to go through to take Narudo to his father was stated to be some KMs,
and that hole is by miles?


----------



## Bonly (Nov 29, 2014)

Plain and simple either Gai opens the eighth gate so that he can killHashi or Gai gets that ass spanked in the seventh gate and lower.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 29, 2014)

apparently 7th gate guy is god level now 

Using 8 gates ends in a draw.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 29, 2014)

^

the funny thing is he can do one attack (that even Kisame took a direct hit, and was not killed), and then he's severely open for any attack for the next minute or so. 
Though it's funny how hypocrites some people are. I bet they wouldn't say that about Sakura after what she did to Kaguya. lol

7th Gate Gai is only Kisame's level. He's better against him just because of a match up, though that does not make
his level any higher. lol


----------



## IchLiebe (Nov 29, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I always laugh at those fanfictional numbers people put out of no where. :rofl
> just like with Hashirama's Buddha and its range that turned out to be only reach 10m maximum.



Hashirama's buddha dwarfed Kurama and mountains. Don't even begin to compare it to Zetsu's buddha.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 29, 2014)

Mountains that barely taller than regular trees?  
+
No one talked about Zetsu's
Hashirama's Buddha IS a mid range jutsu.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 29, 2014)

Hussain said:


> ^
> 
> the funny thing is he can do one attack (that even Kisame took a direct hit, and was not killed), and then he's severely open for any attack for the next minute or so.
> Though it's funny how hypocrites some people are. I bet they wouldn't say that about Sakura after what she did to Kaguya. lol
> ...



The silly argument I always get is that "oh bur he wazur pushin Juubi madra bahk, soo he blitzes heverywon" -_____-

First of all, activating 7 gates causes for quite the distraction because of all the force and steam and dust being generated. Madara had to shield his face becuase of this, meanwhile guy attacked when he couldn't see.

Despite that, Madara successfully blocked and evaded every hit, negated Hirudora and knocked guy down, then sent a truth seeking ball to finish him. That was guy done in 5 seconds. Would've been shorter if Madara could actually see.


----------



## Senjuclan (Nov 29, 2014)

Hashirama would defeat Gai even if he started in 8th gate. It is this simple, unlike Madara, Hashirama does not play around. Gai can only hit what he can see. If he can't see anything, 8th gate won't help him. Hashirama will use bringer of darkness and make him blind. All that speed will be useless. Then he will fail to flower seeds.

7th gate Gai will be murderstomped by Hashirama. His Attacks are not more durable than a bijuudama and Hashirama can hide in wood human or regenerate from the effects. Gai on the other hand will be overwhelmed by the sheer number of woods and again flower world takes care of him


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Nov 29, 2014)

Not to mention that no opponent with the intent to kill would let guy opponent the 8th gate. Madara allowed him to, simply because he wanted a good fight


----------



## Corax (Nov 29, 2014)

Well didnt he try to kill him before 8?Lee saved Gai from gudoudama.


----------



## SSMG (Nov 29, 2014)

Corax said:


> Miles?You can see Gai on that picture Link removed . Also hole is at most 15 m wide Link removed . Judging by both pictures it might be 100 or so m deep,but obviously not miles. And they fought at night....



Yes miles or at the least one mile. 
First guy is covered in flames and would produce a reflection like effect at that distance. Its similar to how someone can spot a shiny rock from hundreds of feet away. And can see the ripple of waves on water from an entire lake distance away.
Second the opening in the next page was easily over 15 times there body height and they are both about 1.8m tall. Putting well past this 15m mark you're giving it. 
Third then its an artist mistake as the hole opening is white yet if it was night time the area of the hole would be dark.  I think the reason kishi did this is so we can still see the opening to show how deep it was.

But all of this is futile as Guy speed blitzes Hashirama in seventh gate and shoves an AT down his throat.


----------



## SSMG (Nov 29, 2014)

Corax said:


> Well didnt he try to kill him before 8?Lee saved Gai from gudoudama.



Guy has already tanked a gudodama before in a lower form of gates when he saved Kakashi from one.


----------



## Senjuclan (Nov 29, 2014)

SSMG said:


> Yes miles or at the least one mile.
> First guy is covered in flames and would produce a reflection like effect at that distance. Its similar to how someone can spot a shiny rock from hundreds of feet away. And can see the ripple of waves on water from an entire lake distance away.
> Second the opening in the next page was easily over 15 times there body height and they are both about 1.8m tall. Putting well past this 15m mark you're giving it.
> Third then its an artist mistake as the hole opening is white yet if it was night time the area of the hole would be dark.  I think the reason kishi did this is so we can still see the opening to show how deep it was.
> ...



AT did what again to Kisame? How much damage did it make? Hashirama will regenerate from it. 

 Furthermore, Hashirama has the perfect answer to speedsters who are not sensors, bringer of darkness


----------



## Trojan (Nov 29, 2014)

What makes you think Hashirama will have the time to use to begin with though? 
Gai is way faster than him, his attack is the one that will be used first, not Hashirama's.


----------



## Flappy (Nov 29, 2014)

If Gai uses 8th Gate he blitzes and Hashirama can't react.


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 29, 2014)

Gai kills Hashirama with one hit from Evening Elephant. Then dies from opening the 8th Gate.


----------



## Senjuclan (Nov 29, 2014)

Hussain said:


> What makes you think Hashirama will have the time to use to begin with though?
> Gai is way faster than him, his attack is the one that will be used first, not Hashirama's.



It took Hashirama less times to weave the seals for the genjutsu than it did Gai to enter the 8th gate, pose and turn around before attacking.


----------



## SSMG (Nov 29, 2014)

Senjuclan said:


> AT did what again to Kisame? How much damage did it make? Hashirama will regenerate from it.
> 
> Furthermore, Hashirama has the perfect answer to speedsters who are not sensors, bringer of darkness



You do know they wanted Kisame alive right? Aoda tells guy this before he goes to fight him and the target of the AT in question was the sharks...

And guy blitzes hashirama before he gets BoD off.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Nov 29, 2014)

Anyone who thinks hashirama will beat 8 gate gai is kidding themselves, hashirama admitted inferiority to jubito.


Gai beat the piss out of jubi jin madara.


Hashi doesn't have a rinnengon to track gai and if madara couldn't react, hashirama gets a mudhole stomped in his ass before he can blink, it's really that simple


----------



## αce (Nov 29, 2014)

Either Hashirama wins or it's a draw because both end up dying if Gai goes 8 gates. The only issue that Gai might encounter is if a sage mode enhanced harbringer of darkness leaves him to rely solely on his senses, which might not be enough when Hashirama can litter the battlefield with clones he won't be able to distinguish from even if he could see.

Meh, could go either way.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 29, 2014)

Gai stomps and for the nth time, you dont need to survive a fight to win in in the battledome, just kill your adversary before you die.


----------



## Senjuclan (Nov 29, 2014)

SSMG said:


> You do know they wanted Kisame alive right? Aoda tells guy this before he goes to fight him and the target of the AT in question was the sharks...
> 
> And guy blitzes hashirama before he gets BoD off.



So, in other words you have no feats to present.

Bullshit abou him blitzing Hashirama before he can weave seals. It takes Gai a while to use gates more time than it takes Hashirama to use BoD



Bkprince33 said:


> Anyone who thinks hashirama will beat 8 gate gai is kidding themselves, hashirama admitted inferiority to jubito.
> 
> 
> Gai beat the piss out of jubi jin madara.
> ...



How would Gai hit him when Hashirama uses bringer of darkness? Gai is not a sensor.

You guys act like 8th gate is intataneous when it is not. It gives Hashirama enough time to make sure He nullifies his speed advantage by making him unable to locate his target. Also, if he is unable to see he won't know where Hashirama seeds are.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Nov 29, 2014)

Senjuclan said:


> So, in other words you have no feats to present.
> 
> Bullshit abou him blitzing Hashirama before he can weave seals. It takes Gai a while to use gates more time than it takes Hashirama to use BoD
> 
> ...



Hashirama won't know what he's in for until it's to late, if hashirama had full knowledge i can see this arguement but he's not quick to the gun when it comes to bringer of darkness.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 29, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Gai stomps and for the nth time, you dont need to survive a fight to win in in the battledome, just kill your adversary before you die.



The jutsu kills its user, it does not matter what you say, if he dies, it's a draw plain simple. And he will surely die when he used the 8th Gate.
But yeah, he fodderstomps Hashirama when he uses it.


----------



## SSMG (Nov 29, 2014)

Senjuclan said:


> So, in other words you have no feats to present.
> 
> Bullshit abou him blitzing Hashirama before he can weave seals. It takes Gai a while to use gates more time than it takes Hashirama to use BoD



It should have been obivous the AT against kisame wasnt at full power. Guy was in the blast radius for it no damage was done to him. Guy got his AT against madara sent back towards him and it broke some of his ribs....

Also AT broke Madaras connection to his word dragon it'd break hashirama connection to his wood too.

And what? Guy opens gates near instantly with no need for hand seals or nothing of the sort. Hashirama needs to weave hand seals in order to use BoD and in that time he's getting guys foot shoved down his throat.


----------



## SSMG (Nov 29, 2014)

Hussain said:


> The jutsu kills its user, it does not matter what you say, if he dies, it's a draw plain simple. And he will surely die when he used the 8th Gate.
> But yeah, he fodderstomps Hashirama when he uses it.



Dude a battledome match ends as soon as one side is defeated or killed. The characters in said topic would be healed/ brought back toblofe if speaking in-verse in order for them to participate in the next hypothetical match.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 29, 2014)

the AT Gai used against Kisame is obviously the strongest one he has ever used. The explosion was bigger than the entire turtle. And no where was it stated or even implied that it was weaker.



SSMG said:


> Dude a battledome match ends as soon as one side is defeated or killed. The characters in said topic would be healed/ brought back toblofe if speaking in-verse in order for them to participate in the next hypothetical match.



I don't see people doing that when Deidara uses C0, or Minato/the 3rd use SF, or Danzo with his reverse sealing jutsu...etc.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Nov 29, 2014)

Gai rapestomps, if 8-th gates is allowed.

In any other scenarios, he will get rekt.


----------



## Senjuclan (Nov 29, 2014)

Bkprince33 said:


> Hashirama won't know what he's in for until it's to late, if hashirama had full knowledge i can see this arguement but he's not quick to the gun when it comes to bringer of darkness.



Just like Gai won't know what he is in for until it is too late. He is not quick to the gun when it comes to 8th gate.



SSMG said:


> It should have been obivous the AT against kisame wasnt at full power. Guy was in the blast radius for it no damage was done to him. Guy got his AT against madara sent back towards him and it broke some of his ribs....
> 
> Also AT broke Madaras connection to his word dragon it'd break hashirama connection to his wood too.
> 
> And what? Guy opens gates near instantly with no need for hand seals or nothing of the sort. Hashirama needs to weave hand seals in order to use BoD and in that time he's getting guys foot shoved down his throat.



1. The only question that matters is whether or not Hashirama can regenerate from it. The answer is quite obvious 
2. Gai does not open them near instantly. I recommend you reread the manga. It took him longer to open the 8th gate than it took Hashirama to use seals. He bit his thumb, then the chakra coalesced then it took a while for him to open the gate and finally be able to attack. Stop acting like it was instantaneous


----------



## SSMG (Nov 29, 2014)

Hussain said:


> the AT Gai used against Kisame is obviously the strongest one he has ever used. The explosion was bigger than the entire turtle. And no where was it stated or even implied that it was weaker.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see people doing that when Deidara uses C0, or Minato/the 3rd use SF, or Danzo with his reverse sealing jutsu...etc.



I've already stated how its implied not to be his strongest one....

And for most of those techniques the user dies at the same time as they defeat their opponent.. Only one that doesnt do this is reaper death seal.



Senjuclan said:


> 1. The only question that matters is whether or not Hashirama can regenerate from it. The answer is quite obvious
> 2. Gai does not open them near instantly. I recommend you reread the manga. It took him longer to open the 8th gate than it took Hashirama to use seals. He bit his thumb, then the chakra coalesced then it took a while for him to open the gate and finally be able to attack. Stop acting like it was instantaneous



He won't regen from it when Guy bend him over and sticks the AT where the sun don't shine.
And Guy need but think it and the gates are opened.. Which is a lot faster than what hashirama needs to do to use BoD.


----------



## Senjuclan (Nov 29, 2014)

SSMG said:


> He won't regen from it when Guy bend him over and sticks the AT where the sun don't shine.
> And Guy need but think it and the gates are opened.. Which is a lot faster than what hashirama needs to do to use BoD.



1. Show me a panel of Gai doing that so we can discuss 
2. Please go back and check when he opened the gates. I did and gave you the process. It is not instantaneous. It takes time for chakra to be collected and finally for him to open the gate


----------



## SSMG (Nov 29, 2014)

Not everything is going to be shown exactly as we say through manga panels. We have to evaluate what was shown and come up with hypotheticals. And we were shown seventh gate Guy being able to push back Juubidara with taijutsu and we were also shown how Hashirama was inferior to Edo Madara who is leagues behind Juubidara in all attributes.

And yeah the first time he used sixth gate he had to concentrate and take some time with it which was depicted through multiple manga panels. I don't deny this. Every other time he opens gates after that he opens gates it happens in one panel which is near instant from a readers perspective.


----------



## ueharakk (Nov 29, 2014)

Does hashirama have an answer for 8th gate Hirudorah?  

From what I recall, hashirama's only chance of winning is to outlast Gai with his giant jutsu and his hiding ability.  Giant AoE hirudorah kind of renders that useless, unless it's for some reason the technique is capped regardless of what gate it's used in.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 30, 2014)

No I do not 
As this wasn't stated or implied 
Sasuke has rikudo chakra it certainly didn't help him heal at all 
Why would it enhance or give someone healing attributes ?? 
Never implied


----------



## Bkprince33 (Nov 30, 2014)

Icegaze said:


> No I do not
> As this wasn't stated or implied
> Sasuke has rikudo chakra it certainly didn't help him heal at all
> Why would it enhance or give someone healing attributes ??
> Never implied



Madara already had hashirama's healing ability. Isn't safe to say Ridikuo chakra would amplify that?


----------



## Corax (Nov 30, 2014)

No it got replaced by Juubi s regeneration. Same that Obito used.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Nov 30, 2014)

Corax said:


> No it got replaced by Juubi s regeneration. Same that Obito used.



Ok isn't save to assume it's still better then hashirama's regeneration tho?


----------



## Corax (Nov 30, 2014)

Juubi s regeneration?I think so. We havent seen Hashiramas regen,but  Madara couldn't regenerate his arm (had to use Zetsus as replacement),while in Jubi form he regenerated his legs/half body effortlessly.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 30, 2014)

Bkprince33 said:


> Madara already had hashirama's healing ability. Isn't safe to say Ridikuo chakra would amplify that?



nope it is not only unsafe 
it is also completely false to assume that. 
why would it? was it stated? kaguya didnt have any healing abilities despite her being the original of the original she gave rikudo his powers yet she cant heal. So why would gettign rikudo powers amplify madara healing powers. it made him stronger and gave him other stuff it however in no way amplify madara healing powers


----------



## SSMG (Nov 30, 2014)

Ice we were shown juubi jin regen is better than hashiramas healing.
Against the bijuus he got his arm torn off and had to have zetsu give him a new arm.
Link removed

Against night guy he got his arm torn off and regened it himself.
Link removed


----------



## Trojan (Nov 30, 2014)

lol 6 people think Hashirama is stronger than 8th Gate Gai? :rofl


----------



## Bkprince33 (Nov 30, 2014)

Icegaze said:


> nope it is not only unsafe
> it is also completely false to assume that.
> why would it? was it stated? kaguya didnt have any healing abilities despite her being the original of the original she gave rikudo his powers yet she cant heal. So why would gettign rikudo powers amplify madara healing powers. it made him stronger and gave him other stuff it however in no way amplify madara healing powers



Thats not the same thing tho
What i was implying is both have the same ability that runs off chakra.
One has access to stronger chakra.


I think it's safe to assume stronger chakra enhances ones abilities
Hence naruto getting faster, using giant rasengons, and packing more power in his taijutsu

Sasuke getting a stronger susano


You really think thats not a logical assumption that it would amplify his healing ability ?


----------



## Corax (Nov 30, 2014)

Hussain said:


> lol 6 people think Hashirama is stronger than 8th Gate Gai? :rofl


Likely they think that he can beat him before 8-th.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 30, 2014)

I doubt so. I still debate some of Hashirama's fans who believe that Hashirama is stronger than current Naruto, JJ obito...etc

actually some of them believe that he is the strongest character ever, and that includes Kaguya, Hagoromo...etc
because of their reading comprehension of taking one of the Databook statements that actually talk about his healing power. lol


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 1, 2014)

SSMG said:


> Ice we were shown juubi jin regen is better than hashiramas healing.
> Against the bijuus he got his arm torn off and had to have zetsu give him a new arm.
> Link removed
> 
> ...



he glued zetsu arm on because zetsu was there why waste chakra healing when you can attach a new body part. 
juubi healing wwasnt shown to be better than hashirama healing. juubi got struck with enton and detached that body part are you implying hashirama cannot do that?

yes i do increased chakra doesnt always mean increased abilities, that would be like saying chakra monsters are better at everythign than people with less chakra.


----------



## trance (Dec 1, 2014)

Patrick said:


> 8th Gate would put Gai on Hashi's level, but Hashirama would outlast him.



It would actually put Gai above Hashirama's level; *far* above. Still, the best he can _ever_ hope for if he uses the eighth gate is a stalemate due to it being the ultimate example of a double-edged sword.


----------



## iJutsu (Dec 1, 2014)

If Gai can figure how to stop 8th gates, then he wins. He has had over 10 years to figure it out while sitting in his chair. Otherwise he dies later than Hashi, which would technically still make him the winner.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Dec 1, 2014)

Icegaze said:


> yes i do increased chakra doesnt always mean increased abilities, that would be like saying chakra monsters are better at everythign than people with less chakra.



Im not refering to chakra quantity, im referring to chakra quality.

The moment kakashi got a small portion of riduko chakra, he was able to use black lightning.

The moment naruto got ridikuo chakra his rasengons got noticeably stronger and faster.

The moment sasuke got ridikuo chakra his ps strenght increased.



Now we have madara and hashirama with the same ability, if i was a gamebling man, based on what ridikuo chakra did for everyone else, im going to assume it made madaras healing more potent then it was before.


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 1, 2014)

Bkprince33 said:


> Im not refering to chakra quantity, im referring to chakra quality.
> 
> The moment kakashi got a small portion of riduko chakra, he was able to use black lightning.
> 
> ...



None of that has to do with healing 
Again nothing that was done by jj madara or any Juubi related felon was not implied or stated to be an impossible feat for hashirama . I mean tsunade surviced being split which is just about the same level of damage done to jj madara after night dai
No reason hashirama cannot survive that none at all . 

Again madara attempted to fight gai with taijutsu and used guodama to defend himself 

Hashirama would be using his entire ninjutsu arsenal


----------



## ScottofFury (Dec 1, 2014)

Gai utter stomps, 1 punch from Evening Elephant would kill Hashi and his Budha. His punches were making mile long tunnels into the ground. So 1 or 2 punches would be enough.


----------



## SSMG (Dec 1, 2014)

Icegaze said:


> he glued zetsu arm on because zetsu was there why waste chakra healing when you can attach a new body part.
> juubi healing wwasnt shown to be better than hashirama healing. juubi got struck with enton and detached that body part are you implying hashirama cannot do that.



Prove hashi can regrow an arm. 
Also recall recall when Obito got his arm taken off he had to go to the statue to get more material instead of simply regrowning it despite also having hashi's cells.
I never once implied that but since you have inferred that then prove hashirama's regen can replicate that  juubi feat as well.


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 1, 2014)

SSMG said:


> Prove hashi can regrow an arm.
> Also recall recall when Obito got his arm taken off he had to go to the statue to get more material instead of simply regrowning it despite also having hashi's cells.
> I never once implied that but since you have inferred that then prove hashirama's regen can replicate that  juubi feat as well.



Prove he can't 
Tsunade could survive being split 
And her healing is far inferior 
He is a wodden person nothing suggests he can't 
Obito isn't hashirama

Tsunade could regrow organs would be silly if hashirama couldn't regrow an arm 

Again he is made out of wood . He grows clones from his body even Yamato could do that 
No reason that kind of person  can't grown an arm


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 2, 2014)

Gai goes 8 gates and proceeds to oneshot.


----------



## xenos5 (Dec 2, 2014)

Icegaze said:


> Precisely you are stating
> Baseless assumption
> Rikudo chakra wasn't stated to do anything to madara healing ability
> Hiding or not hashirama will not be killed by gai considering hashirama cells healed him
> ...



whether or not hashirama has healing as good as JJ madara (which he doesn't) is inconsequential.  healing won't save him when he's killed by the first night elephant stomp and turned into red paste. you already shouldn't be arguing whether or not hashirama has regeneration on the level of JJ madara but there is absolutely no argument you can make about hashirama having anywhere near the durability needed to survive gai's attacks. once gai goes 8th gate he curbstomps hashirama with a single night elephant stomp before hashirama can react.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 2, 2014)

It will be a draw

If  Gai gets the chance to use his 8th gate since both fighters will end up dying.


----------



## xenos5 (Dec 2, 2014)

Prince Vegeta said:


> It will be a draw
> 
> If  Gai gets the chance to use his 8th gate since both fighters will end up dying.



once one of the combatants die the match is over. it'll only take one evening elephant to kill hashirama and gai will still live for a little bit longer after that so he'll have won the match.


----------



## Ruse (Dec 2, 2014)

8th gate Gai one shots Hashi.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Dec 2, 2014)

Icegaze said:


> Precisely you are stating
> Baseless assumption
> Rikudo chakra wasn't stated to do anything to madara healin ability
> Hiding or not hashirama will not be killed by gai considering hashirama cells healed him
> ...



Riduiko chakra was never stated to enhance anyones abilities yet they have.



Ridiukou chakra has already proven it enhances chakra related abilities do you deny this?


Naruto was out of chakra and couldn't even move, his healing isn't auto pilot like madaras and hashirama


----------



## SSMG (Dec 3, 2014)

Icegaze said:


> Prove he can't
> Tsunade could survive being split
> And her healing is far inferior
> He is a wodden person nothing suggests he can't
> ...



He never has done it. I'm also still waiting for proof he can...
Tsunade didn't use byakugou when madara made that claim about has his healing being better than hers.
Nothing suggest he can.
Obito has mokuton just like hashirama.
When has non byakugou tsunade regrown organs? She needed her slug to put her back together.
So he can spit out a clone if he gets hit by amaterasu.. His main body would still burn up.
Except the fact he never has regrown an arm and everyone who had mokuton needed to reattach more mokuton instead of regenin.

Nothing suggests hashirama has a chance against guy.


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 3, 2014)

@SSMG
 tsunade was using byakuyo seriously get your facts right please 
nothing suggest he can despite superior healing to tsunade. yh sure, please go on and argue he doesnt have superior healing despite natural energy which he can keep gathering enhancing his powers. 

tsunade got skewered by susanoo through the chest are you saying it didnt punch a hole through her organs??? seriously 

, hashirama would do to amaterasu what naruto did to it, he simply detaches a body part. i mean even yamato has shown to be able to grow wood out of anywhere. Why should him removing that body part not work. oh yh right cuz you dont want it to. i get you

kk nothing suggest he has a chance against gai keep thinkign that. gai fights and beats someone in taijutus therefore he can beat everyone i love the logic


----------



## Midnight789 (Dec 4, 2014)

Icegaze said:


> @SSMG
> tsunade was using byakuyo seriously get your facts right please
> nothing suggest he can despite superior healing to tsunade. yh sure, please go on and argue he doesnt have superior healing despite natural energy which he can keep gathering enhancing his powers.
> 
> ...



but that is not the logic bro. The logic is what we have seen from Gai! even in the 7th Gate is really almost unstoppable in terms of reacting or having a counter for him in that state. only one person was about to somehow counter a 7th Gate gai and that was one of thee strongest characters in the game!!!

Normal madara beat the first hokage if i remember correctly in their last battle. Gai almost killed a God Mode Madara whoes feats especially his healing feats were on another lvl then the first Hokage.

its a proven fact if you cant react to Gai when battling him, you will die! To me the first has not shown any reaction feats to even think of dodging of Gai's attacks. Gai's 6th Gate attacking speed is sooo fast that it sets the air ablaze just though sheer speed alone! this feats beats all most attack speed moves in the show!

Gai has shown throughout the war his endurance and that really is what people say he will lack here. It will almost be the exact copy of the battle Gai had with Madara but instead of Gai having to go to the final Gate, all he will need is the 7th! the first must goo on the defensive as quick as possible once  Gai enters this mode but from what i seen, he can not!!! Gai's speed and power in this mode is too much for the first to handle. seriously tell me what attack the first can pull off against Gai that might actually hit him.


----------

